# Feeding milk goats after kidding



## Georgia Girl (May 3, 2019)

Both my Saanen milk goats have safely delivered , I am feeding them Purina Dairy Goat 3 cups twice a day, plus free choice periennal peanut hay.  They both still act like they want more.  How much should I be feeding them?  thanks


----------



## Mini Horses (May 4, 2019)

Saanens are large and known to look thin -- most are heavy producers.   I have 3 sisters with kids on them and I am still having to milk at least once a day to prevent explosions 

Mine are on 24/7 pasture, group fed 1X day and fed at milking 1 or 2x day.  I can tell you that they get at least a 3 qt scoop at each milking.  I am taking 1/2-3/4 gal a day plus they are nursing twins nicely.   Once kids wean, I will get approx. 1 1/2 gal a day.

It takes a lot of feed if they are making this much milk!   Way more than 3 cups  if they are producing like these girls.   BUT mine are 3rd year kidding and they are milked for at least 10 months.  Some milk thru longer.  So you must assess your own herd to determine what is appropriate.  Body condition, etc.  I've read 1# feed for 1# milk...Mine are close to that.  Gal is 8-9#.

I use alfalfa pellets,  oats, steam/rolled barley & sunflower seeds at milk feedings plus hay at the milk stand too.  The pastures are loaded with vetch, orchard grass, grazing bermudas, clovers, lots of other plantains, brassicas (I have turnips, chicory, Australian peas, etc. mixed thruout).   Several pastures to rotate.   They have loose minerals and plenty of water...lots of water when milking, lots!!!


That's Daisy in center  2 wk twins & I milk...see why?






Here's her sister....


----------



## Georgia Girl (May 4, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Saanens are large and known to look thin -- most are heavy producers.   I have 3 sisters with kids on them and I am still having to milk at least once a day to prevent explosions
> 
> Mine are on 24/7 pasture, group fed 1X day and fed at milking 1 or 2x day.  I can tell you that they get at least a 3 qt scoop at each milking.  I am taking 1/2-3/4 gal a day plus they are nursing twins nicely.   Once kids wean, I will get approx. 1 1/2 gal a day.
> 
> ...





Mini Horses said:


> Saanens are large and known to look thin -- most are heavy producers.   I have 3 sisters with kids on them and I am still having to milk at least once a day to prevent explosions
> 
> Mine are on 24/7 pasture, group fed 1X day and fed at milking 1 or 2x day.  I can tell you that they get at least a 3 qt scoop at each milking.  I am taking 1/2-3/4 gal a day plus they are nursing twins nicely.   Once kids wean, I will get approx. 1 1/2 gal a day.
> 
> ...


Thanks, for the info.  I was worried about them eating too much and causing bloat?  boy what an udder yours has....are you separating the little one at night or do they stay with mom all the time?


----------



## Mini Horses (May 4, 2019)

The kids are with them all the time.     Both of those does have twins.  A sister has trips, just a little less of an udder.   Yeah, I got milk!!!     These girls are 50/50 Saanen/Nubian.  Their kids this year are 75/25.    I bought a full blood Saanen buck last yr.


----------



## Georgia Girl (May 4, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> The kids are with them all the time.     Both of those does have twins.  A sister has trips, just a little less of an udder.   Yeah, I got milk!!!     These girls are 50/50 Saanen/Nubian.  Their kids this year are 75/25.    I bought a full blood Saanen buck last yr.


I bred mine to a mini-nubian, both were first kidders, one had 2 girls and the other a girl and boy, just so cute and friendly.  I am amazed that you are getting that much milk without separating.  When you milk them am and pm do you completely milk them out, or do you leave some for the kids?  Also do you hand milk or use a machine?


----------



## Mini Horses (May 4, 2019)

When kids wean, I milk them 2X day, empty them.   Now, I do not take all. but pull about 1/2, rest for kids.  Some days I  only milk 1X.  It keeps them producing for when I do wean.   It also helps me if I need to work early or late and change the time.  Soon I will be more consistent with time as they will be used for regular, full-time milking, as in past -- kids weaned.   All bucklings will sell, usually auction and for meat.   Doelings will be kept and sold to those who want dairy use.  Some will be kept, bred, milk trained and then either sold or used as replacement does. 

One of my bucks is registered as a "mini Nubian" from a very well known farm in mid west.  I assure you, he is not "mini".  But bloodlines and udders are great.   I want a goat that milks well and enough to make it worth while.  These girls are quiet, easy to handle, great milk and lots of it.   Good cream ratio with the Nubian-Nigie blood, so more cream.   I don't show, just want to produce really good, dependable milk goats.  I'm  happy with what I do.  A little income, all the milk, cream, butter, cheeses I need.

I do use a hand pump that pulls milk with each squeeze, like a woman's breast pump really.   One day soon, I hope to buy a full blown pulsing pump setup.  $$$ rules.    But, saving for it.

A replacement lawn mower got the savings this past month


----------



## Georgia Girl (May 4, 2019)

Thanks, for all the education, I am new to milking and raising goats and I have tried to learn from people like you.  My mini-nubian is not small either and he is just a good looking buck and not mean, I raised him from a baby.


----------



## Ridgetop (May 8, 2019)

The rule in milking and feeding lactating dairy goats is to weigh the milk.  One gallon of milk weighs 8 lbs.  You feed grain lb. for lb. for the milk.  So if you get 1 gallon of milk per day, that would 8 lbs of grain daily.  Since you normally milk every 12 hours it would be 4 lbs. milk am and again pm.  You feed the grain on the stanchion while milking am and pm.  The reason you feed it to the doe while milking her is that it keeps her quiet, and also you don't want the other goat to help themselves to her grain since you are feeding in response to her yield.  The amount of grain you feed varies in response to the mount of milk she gives, that is why you weigh the milk after each milking.

Dry yearlings and bucks do not need grain if they are eating free feed hay or the pasture forage is nutritious.  Once kids are weaned off milk and are on free feed hay they do nit need grain supplements either.  The idea in not feeding any grain to growing kids and dry yearlings is to encourage the growth of the rumen.  The healthier the rumen the more milk the dairy animal can produce since she can eat more.


----------



## Alaskan (May 8, 2019)

I let my Saanen eat as much as she can while she is milked.  Usually a mix of milk goat pellets and grain.

Even then, at peak production I would bring her out a "lunch " of one more scoop of grain and pellets.  But she would produce for forever.


----------



## Georgia Girl (May 8, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> When kids wean, I milk them 2X day, empty them.   Now, I do not take all. but pull about 1/2, rest for kids.  Some days I  only milk 1X.  It keeps them producing for when I do wean.   It also helps me if I need to work early or late and change the time.  Soon I will be more consistent with time as they will be used for regular, full-time milking, as in past -- kids weaned.   All bucklings will sell, usually auction and for meat.   Doelings will be kept and sold to those who want dairy use.  Some will be kept, bred, milk trained and then either sold or used as replacement does.
> 
> One of my bucks is registered as a "mini Nubian" from a very well known farm in mid west.  I assure you, he is not "mini".  But bloodlines and udders are great.   I want a goat that milks well and enough to make it worth while.  These girls are quiet, easy to handle, great milk and lots of it.   Good cream ratio with the Nubian-Nigie blood, so more cream.   I don't show, just want to produce really good, dependable milk goats.  I'm  happy with what I do.  A little income, all the milk, cream, butter, cheeses I need.
> 
> ...


Do you just gradually increase the feed amount until you get the up to the larger amounts, do you have to worry about bloat with them eating so much.


----------



## Alaskan (May 8, 2019)

Georgia Girl said:


> Do you just gradually increase the feed amount until you get the up to the larger amounts, do you have to worry about bloat with them eating so much.


I gradually increased


----------



## Mini Horses (May 8, 2019)

Alaskan said:


> But she would produce for forever.


A Saanen trait -- they live to be milked  

Yes, I increased grain gradually.   Those close to kidding had begun getting some, when I milked, I began increase.  If sharing with a kid, the young ones don't/can't take it all.  I ease the pressure  on the goat by milking and reduce amount I take as the kids are nursing larger amounts.   Have to watch at about a month, they take less due to eating pasture,  then I increase what I take.  The idea is that she is producing well as I wean the kids.  They are my true milk goats, used for that.  It's a balancing act but, I like my does to raise the kids.  At this time, I do not have the time to pull at birth and bottle feed for 7 - 9 does.

I have good pastures, also...which they enjoy.  My kids have always weaned easily & does keep producing for me.


----------

